# whats everyones stories? and how do you live with this?



## Guest (Dec 8, 2001)

hi everyone,i'm 15 years old. i was only diagnosed with IBS a couple of months ago, but i've had this since i was about 11. there was always something wrong with me, but it never really stuck out till now. If there are any teens out there, how do you get through highschool with this? i mean i'm not so terrible that i miss school constantly, i go everyday even on my worst days. but everyone knows there is something wrong with me and i dont get to express myself and tell people about it. i've been a cutter because the pain was so bad i had to focus on new pain, and i've been very depressed and been through all these episodes where it effects my every emotion. i find myself crying some nites for hours at a time and i dont know why. i dont know if this is normal or what, all i know is i cant talk about it with my mother she doesnt know what its like, and i dont go to counsellors cuz its so impersonal and i know they would tell my family which i dont care for. my family is left out of everything and i dont care to deal with them. but i figured that since there were other IBS sufferers and i thought that you all might have some of the same problems as me...i hope to hear back from someone, and anyone can email me at baby_blue_angel_girl###hotmail.comtake careBlue


----------



## linda hunt (Dec 7, 2001)

HEY BLUE!!LOOK I'M 25 SO NOT QUITE IN HIGH SCHOOL!! BUT I KNOW HOW BAD THE PAIN IS AND EMOTIONALLY WHAT IBS DOES TO YOU. I ALSO REMEMBER JUST HOW BAD MY TEENS WERE, TRUST ME, ALOT OF THE TEARS AND DEPRESSION IS DUE TO HORMONES AND NOT JUST IBS. OBVIOUSLY THIS WILL BE MADE WORSE BY THE IBS.I KNOW YOU'RE NOT KEEN ON TALKING TO YA MOM ABOUT IT BUT SHE MIGHT BE ABLE TO UNDERSTAND A BIT IF YOU TRIED TO EXPLAIN. SHE WILL BE ABLE TO GIVE YOU LOADS OF SUPPORT IF YOU JUST TRY IT OUT. SO GET HER AT A GOOD TIME FOR YOU AND TELL HER EVERYTHING IT'LL HELP TONNES MATE.WELL, ALL THE BEST AND I HOPE YOU CAN MANAGE TO COPE WITH YOUR ILLNESS.FELLOW SUFFERERCHERRYCOKE


----------



## RRBreak (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea, it sucks having IBS. Try changing your diet and exercising more if you already haven't that helps me a lot, especially the diet part-I mainly do the weight lifting just because I enjoy it, but I've read on these boards that it helps. I've had IBS all my life and hopefully I can find a way to make it go away so I can fulfill my career goal. If you want to email me with a question I'm at gkbeast###hotmail.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi,I'm a mom whose daughter has IBS-C. I don't know how to help her, even though I desperately want to. If your mom is anything like me, she feels helpless and would love to know how she can help. I know it is really embarrassing, and hard to talk about, but if my daughter would let me know what helped, and what hurt, and how she feels about situations I think it would help us both a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2001)

hey all,okay first off, its hard to talk to a mother who isnt always there. my mom doesnt feel helpless she doesnt even know of my pain really, all she knows is that i need to go to my doctor to get a referal to a specialist cuz i havent even been checked out really..i'm afraid to go. and p.s. working out doesnt always work out, its hard when all the pain is there...anyways just thought i should say that..i try to check back and answer whatever i can...or if an email addy is left thats always easier, anyways cheersbaby_blue_angel_girl###hotmail.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey.I am 14, I got UC when I was nine. I know it is hard. We have all gone through it. I also know how hard it is to try to make people understand, when really they cant without actually going though it with you. My mum was really supportive, and she kept on saying we would get though this together, and she knew what I was going though, but it just made me really angry, because she DIDNT know, and she COULDNT go through this together. So I got me a pen pal. She was a bit older than me, live in my country but not close enough that there was a pressure to meet her and have it all awkward. So if you need help to get though some stuff, and you want to talk to someone who has been though it too (I had "the operation" when I was 11, and now I have an ileostomy, but I still remember how hard it was, and I know how hard it is to be different through sickness, trust me), just email me. I really DO know, and I can help you though it.


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

queen-kate, I was just wondering what is an ileostomy? Did it help your symptoms any?-star


----------



## ijosef (Dec 13, 2001)

Hi- I just registered with this board and I'd like to say hello to everyone on it. I'm 21 right now and in college, but I've had intestinal troubles ever since I was in 6th grade. I've been through myriads of tests and ordeals along the way so hopefully I'll be able to help some people with my experiences.My biggest problem is this constant feeling of pressure and fullness in my lower abdomen that never goes away. I don't even remember what it feels like to not have some type of stomach ache. It's tough, and it makes other things that should be just 'annoying' almost intolerable. For instance, I can't stand being outside in hot weather with the sun beating down on me and having a bad stomach ache at the same time. Most of it is probably due to the fact that I also have Obsessive compulsive disorder (OCD). Some research has recently shown that OCD and IBS can result from rampant streph infection. I had strep throat many, many times when I was really young. I don't know if that has anything to do with it, but it seems reasonable.


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

Hey Joe-By any chance does MHS mean anything to you? Just a stab in the dark on my part..but thought I'd ask. Welcome to ibsgroup!


----------



## Shanteli (Dec 14, 2001)

Hi everyone,Well I'm 21 and in my last year of College (Horray)...and I have had IBS-D since I was 16 or so. Yeah it has been one hell of an adventure trying to get through school, having a social life, getting to work on-time, and essentially taking my mind off my my IBS long enough to live a kinda normal life. But yeah Blue, depression is something that kinda comes with the territory as you sit there and probably wonder to yourself "why me"...yeah it sucks but there is not really anything that can be done but try to deal. But there are more of us here w/ u so don't feel alone. We're all in the same boat here.


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey i`m seventeen and i`m new here as well. i`ve had ibs for about 9 months now and it really sucks!! Coz i haven`t had it a long time I can remember a time when i was totally normal and looking back i realised just how much i took for granted, like I ate what i wanted when I wanted and it didn`t affect me at all.Now that i`ve had it for a while its a bit of a nightmare- especially in class when it suddenly comes on and i have to like rush out. I haven`t really told my friends or anything coz a kinda hard thing to bring up in conversation if u know wot i mean lol and even my family don`t really understand-my mum thinks its coz i eat too quickly!This website`s really good though coz ive never met anyone else with ibs before in fact id never even heard of it before i got it. It can be really depressing, though-seeing all these people who are like oh ive had it for 25 years coz- its hard to think that i might have this thing for the rest of my life but I try and just get through one day at a time and keep a sense of humour even though sometimes i just want to crawl into bed and cry!


----------

